# 8 inches tall and 8 oz with Miraclegrow



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello everyone

First post here


Auto Anesthesia by Pyramid....i paid £ 3.88 for one seed

7 gallon bucket containing 5 gallons of water. phos acid for ph down and Miracle grow at 600 - 800 ppm.

17 day flush

103 days from first leaves to harvest 56 of which was properf lowering


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 16, 2018)

Why miricle grow? 

How does that taste?


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

BEFORE

 


AFTER


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 16, 2018)

Take a picture of the bottle of miricle grow next to your plant . Lol 

You might be a liar


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

Miracle grow works fine, its cheap too. Ive tried a few products before and im like....naaaaah.

it tastes gorgeous, every draw right to the end


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

yes i am well known for lying on the web. Why do you doubt me?


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 16, 2018)

Savage Garden said:


> yes i am well known for lying on the web. Why do you doubt me?


There's been times where old members make new accounts and say stupid shit like this to get people riled up lol


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

Think Different on MG

 

 

 



TOP COLA


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 16, 2018)

What's wrong with your leaves?

To much nitrogen?


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> stupid shit like this


who is saying stupid shit?.....not me

Think Different

8 inches at harvest 135 g dry

 


Bluetooth on Miraclegrow


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> What's wrong with your leaves?
> 
> To much nitrogen?



dont think so


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

Megacrop is due in in my region soon, im going to do a grow off but i shouldnt think you will be particulary interested in the result so i will post them elsewhere.

Chuck in all the tweaks and potions you like but you cant deny my results with Mgrow


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

Savage Garden said:


> 8 inches at harvest 135 g dry



google is just one tab away


----------



## Elwood Greens (Mar 16, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Take a picture of the bottle of miricle grow next to your plant . Lol
> 
> You might be a liar


Is this an actual possibility? No offense

Miracle Grow Sucks for many reasons down to the company as a whole but that’s my opinion and I am totally not putting you down for using it..

...i just wouldnt wanna smoke your buds lol


----------



## roony (Mar 16, 2018)

What mgrow products did you use


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

17 day of flush does it all

i trawled back through some pics to shut up the trolls

here are some pics of the wonder product called Miracle grow that i use in DWC


These are of Bluetooth...you can see the finished plant in my other posts. The box was supporting my fan





a FIMed BT


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

its this one....its really cheap and available everywhere


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

i dont bother with P/K though i do chuck in a bit of Phostrogen which they seem to like.


Bluetooth same plant, pics taken 18 days apart


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

The top looked like this after i fimed her

 


a few days later




Thats when i get real savage...then this happens.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> google is just one tab away
> 
> View attachment 4106455


that was a different plant. Anesthesia grew me 8 oz.....Think Different got me a bit over 4


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

None of my plants get over 10 inches tall....that way my little ones get good par too


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

Think Big getting the Savage Garden Treatment.....stripped naked and tied down. I am aiming fort a clockface effect with the branckes



 


ends up a little something like this


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

Sweet Skunk Auto FIM ed and loving life in blue water..........courtesy of Miraclegrow


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 16, 2018)

This is probably miricle grows attempt at advertising. Sounds like a new member spam sandwich.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

you think miracle grow would bother.? hahahahahaha

the proof is in the pictures


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> This is probably miricle grows attempt at advertising. Sounds like a new member spam sandwich.



are you doubting me or Miracle grow?

cos neither of us are lying..i plug and play, you can fuss and add this and add that.........i dont bother and i get smashing results after 30 years of growing weed.

Do your own side by side comparison and then come slamming back at me.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 16, 2018)

How to plug and play

I am getting a bucket ready for an Auto Mazar

1. bubble tap water for 24 hours



 


2. add 20 ml phos acid

 


3. add 2 scoops miracle grow



 

 



grow away


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 16, 2018)

You're an absolute madman!
On a side note I've grown many many plants with MG. Never had a problem with it.
This is the first time I've seen it in hydro with MG. Good job sir.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 17, 2018)

Thankyou for the support

people may doubt it but this is possible for pennies worth of nutes


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

Well just cause they grow doenst mean too much

I wont doubt mg will work as weed is just a plant same as any but i would rather go with a food grade agricultural nutrient

Not to be a dick but you cant tout unless your stuff looks good.

It looks ok ish

But not great in any sense

And since we cant smoke it to find out ill never know.

But i do know all nutes impart a certain flavor

Grow the same strain with gh and botanicare and youll instanly know the difference lol.

So do i want somthing for home gardens which are usually non edible

Nah and i use cheap nutrients they are just high quality food farm grade

Peace


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Grow the same strain with gh and botanicare and youll instanly know the difference lol



done it...LOL

what clinched it for me years ago was when i bought a bottle of flush for 20 quid then the web came round and i did some research....20 quid for some molasses in water...wankers....ill get stung once but not twice.

My weed flushes a minimum of 17 days. It tastes and smells and tastes great. In fact i prefer it to my mates weed and he grows in soil using bottles of stuff with labels on.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

Not saying you need bottle with labels from the hydro store im saying your weed doesnt look that great so its not much to talk about

But i wasnt trying to be such an ass hole about it lol
Peace though im still not trying to be an ass hole 

My nutes are high quality for 25 bucks for 5 pounds im totally fine with that.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> My nutes are high quality for 25 bucks for 5 pounds im totally fine with tha


link please, i will take a look. Ta.


As ive said before, when Megacrop touches down here i will do a comparison cos to me megacrop looks pretty economical and gives good results which is what im after. oh, and no fuss of course.

their shipment is due in the UK soon and there is only one UK retailer........ive been promised a picture of it when it arrives in the shop LMFAO

. i,ve emailed greenleaf and sent some pics they seem keen for me to do a comparison too so that should be fun.

ive got 2 more anesthesia seeds on the way they will arrive on monday. they wont get sowed for 2 weeks and then they will go in about 3 weeks apart to keep my perpetual schedule on track.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

Savage Garden said:


> done it...LOL
> 
> what clinched it for me years ago was when i bought a bottle of flush for 20 quid then the web came round and i did some research....20 quid for some molasses in water...wankers....ill get stung once but not twice.
> 
> My weed flushes a minimum of 17 days. It tastes and smells and tastes great. In fact i prefer it to my mates weed and he grows in soil using bottles of stuff with labels on.


And what i meant was that if you grew the same plant using MG. Botanicare gh what ever

They will all impart a flavor i dont care how long you flush for bud . As i have taken flushing further then most much longer then 17 days before .

But if your happy thats all that counts

But if you wana make an argument for MG. You gota bring some pretty plants lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

Look it up 

Hydrogardens 
Chem gro 4-20-39 
They have been around since the sixties working with food crops 


I dont know where you are in the world but they shipped to me quite cheaply


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 17, 2018)

i only usually turn the light off once a week for pics but i will do a good journal of the comparison.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Look it up
> 
> Hydrogardens
> Chem gro 4-20-39
> ...



its not available round here by the look of it and their email doesnt work


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

Weird their email works for me ?

Good luck bud


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 17, 2018)

ta,

im clicking on the email link and its going nowhere. i will try and track them down when the Motogp takes a break


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 17, 2018)

seeds arrived 

less than 24 since i ordered....magic

2 x auto anesthesia
1 x auto critical jack
and another free sweet skunk....might put her outdoors unless the one im growing at the moment does especially well


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Hydrogardens
> Chem gro 4-20-39
> They have been around since the sixties working with food crops


Would this work?
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bumper-Crop-6-12-36-Mg-TE-Soluble-Tomato-Food-Fertiliser-100g-25kg/360876498124?hash=item5405ea5ccc:m:mFnGuQ9ui70WX3L94QwiaJw


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 17, 2018)

i think it would work a treat for flowering


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> Would this work?
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bumper-Crop-6-12-36-Mg-TE-Soluble-Tomato-Food-Fertiliser-100g-25kg/360876498124?hash=item5405ea5ccc:m:mFnGuQ9ui70WX3L94QwiaJw


Tomatoe feed us pretty close to what we use 
It would work you would just have to run it and try.

After the first run you will learn what the plants do and if they show deficiencies requiringsomething more .


But that would work in a pinch just like MG 


Fertalizers are fertalizers

Some are just more geared to edible crops and some geared towards ornimental plants.

Choose the edible ones please lol

And flush and you should be fine


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 18, 2018)

I dont doubt him but Id take dyna gro over miracle for something cheap.

As long as you flush it well 2 weeks early I dont see the issue, in fact knowing thats auto genetics is what worries me not what nutes it absorbed


----------



## boostedhonda (Mar 18, 2018)

Isn’t the nitrogen in MG supplied by urea which is ideal for soil and not hydro? there are plenty of other cheap dry nutrients out there without the dyes and heavy metals. that will give u way better reults than what you are currently trying to boast about


----------



## Green Mean martian (Mar 24, 2018)

Savage Garden said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> First post here
> 
> ...


Thats crazy from one 7 gal bucket and one bought seed with fricken miracle grow!!! 
Looks like you have been doing this for whilezzz
Your topping and pruning are something i need to learn....
Anyway I don’t understand it but it’s incredible results must have one hell of a light and great genetics


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 24, 2018)

Nutrients don’t matter as long as they are balanced and complete and work with your source water and medium. 

Great job of pushing for yield here! But I bet you could cut the level of nutes in half or less and get a much higher quality harvest. 

Those plants are all overfed pretty bad. No amount of flushing can remove the excess. 

Less is more.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 25, 2018)

Think Big enjoys Miracle Grow too

 

 

 


BUT

thats quite enough of that for now....MEGACROP has arrived in my area so im going to phone Justgrow on 0121 770 6858 and just check ttheyve sent my order. Looking forward to the MIraclegrow MEGACROP bubble off.....could be good.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 25, 2018)

if anyone would be interested in seeing some stuff on youtube i will be putting some guides, tutorials and comparisons together........see if i can help a few people grow loads of bud in small places for not much money. 

Let the med times roll.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7JSZQ6LM1Zz-lj0Z6HeOhA/featured?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Shark006 (Mar 25, 2018)

Savage Garden said:


> if anyone would be interested in seeing some stuff on youtube i will be putting some guides, tutorials and comparisons together........see if i can help a few people grow loads of bud in small places for not much money.
> 
> Let the med times roll.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this wasnt just a plug for your youtube channel because I look forward to seeing a Megacrop vs Miraclegrow comparison log here on RIU. Youtube loves to shut down cannabis channels.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 25, 2018)

Shark006 said:


> Hopefully this wasnt just a plug for your youtube channel because I look forward to seeing a Megacrop vs Miraclegrow comparison log here on RIU. Youtube loves to shut down cannabis channels.



i never thought i would start a channel....bit old for all that but my son set up a decent vpn and the like yesterday and helped me set it up.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 25, 2018)

should have added that MEGACROP have supplied me with free nutes as greenleaf are keen to see the results. My seeds come from a cool dude in the wilds of nowhere land 


http://sterquiliniisseeds.info/



all of it will go on that new youtube channel, i dont know if i will add it here too


----------



## Green Mean martian (Mar 25, 2018)

megacrop are Great nutrients I’m switching to them from advanced they give free bags out as a promotion which is nice ... One stop shop for nutes from veg to flower can’t beat that for Simplicity as well as results ...much much muuuuch better food grade nutrient then miracle grow hands down amd price is Comparable


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 25, 2018)

Green Mean martian said:


> Wouldn’t that cut him down to
> 
> megacrop are Great nutrients I’m switching to them from advanced they give free bags out as a promotion which is nice ... One stop shop for nutes from veg to flower can’t beat that for Simplicity as well as results ...much much muuuuch better food grade nutrient then miracle grow hands down amd price is Comparable



Wouldn’t that cut down to what?


----------



## Green Mean martian (Mar 25, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Wouldn’t that cut down to what?


Sorry typing at work it was a typo


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 25, 2018)

Green Mean martian said:


> Sorry typing at work it was a typo



Carry on


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 26, 2018)

Green fingers


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 28, 2018)

I use MG exclusively and net between 4 and 6 ounces per plant (White Widow) every single time.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 29, 2018)

Thats good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Savage Garden (Mar 30, 2018)

Sweet Skunk will be grown with Megacrop


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 1, 2018)

From a new independant auto breeder...... sample seeds.


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 6, 2018)

Just dropping by to give an update on Sweet Skunk















Theres more to see but you will have to go to autoflower.net. I dont have time for updates at both sites. Sorry about that.

https://www.autoflower.net/forums/threads/welcome-to-the-savage-garden.64953/


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry, that was rude of me , i forgot Mazar






KONG







Next up

(Green Crack x Gorilla Glue) x (Green Crack x California Dreams







where have all the trolls gone?


----------



## Shark006 (Apr 7, 2018)

I never saw any trolls here just people skeptical of a new person making claims.
Your plants look good so rock on!


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 8, 2018)

Shark006 said:


> I never saw any trolls here just people skeptical of a new person making claims.
> Your plants look good so rock on!



Cool.

Ill have some great stuff to post soon....things are about to explode

for a daily update im on Instagram too....savagedwc


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 8, 2018)

Sweet Skunk friday




TODAY


Ive doubled the Megacrop today and now she can head for the skies.........soon we will see a constellation of pistils exploding .....well, i bloody hope we do.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2018)

Savage Garden said:


> Megacrop is due in in my region soon, im going to do a grow off but i shouldnt think you will be particulary interested in the result so i will post them elsewhere.
> 
> Chuck in all the tweaks and potions you like but you cant deny my results with Mgrow
> 
> ...


Tdub did some early grows with mg. Looked killer.


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 8, 2018)

Sweet Skunk day 39

epic roots, nice and stringy at the top.....fibrous and busting with feeders.



A little bit of staining but not even worth mentioning, the roots at the bottom are crunchy and white and only faintly taste of Megacrop. im not sure if it is safe for human consumption but im sure my fingernails have grown since.

The plant is 6 inches tall now and the roots are 17 inches long 






its taken a lot of effort to get to this far and its not easy getting the timings right but, fingers crossed im right with this one. A good framework for a lot of flowers which can all get plenty of light


----------



## Jjlaw95 (Apr 9, 2018)

Savage Garden said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> First post here
> 
> ...


 your grow looks better than sex hahah unreal and I thought Miraclegrow was bad for them


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 10, 2018)

Sweet Skunk before and after leaf stripping today

 
 


Roots are superb

 

i think i have 40 or so of these

 



This is Mazar , shes 40 days give or take just like Sweet Skunk

 


 

Excellent roots

 


More on Insta...savagedwc


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 10, 2018)

The constellation of Bubblegum is emerging through the green mist


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 10, 2018)

One week difference...dates at top of snip

Sweet Skunk


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 11, 2018)

Cream Caramel by Sweet Seeds...........42 days of proper flowering


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 11, 2018)

11 days difference with Sweet SKunk


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 13, 2018)

Perpetual DWC Savage Garden

 

more and vids on Insta.............savagedwc


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 16, 2018)

"Whats going on here then?... aaaaaaah, i knew i could smell Megacrop"


----------

